# Its been posted before but its finally done.



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

380 colored squares in the quilt. Its a double bed but the quilt is over sized queen.So I can turn it sideways and pull it up to cover the pillows and it will still hand down to show the skirt.Total of 4 months work, started last year but put it away till after the hallow days, been working on it now for 3 weeks solid, a few hours every day.
Thanks for looking again. 
Now back to knitting.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Lovely, well done!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful - great work.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

That is exquisite. Always wanted to try quilting. Was that done by hand or sewing machine?


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

How absolutely beautiful. Well done


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

wow! That is wonderful!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

its all machine done.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

So beautiful. I love it. I really love the color combinations.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredible!!...no other words to describe it


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful . I have a small pillow with that pattern that a friend made me some years back


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work.. :thumbup:


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Everything about that is beautiful. I have friends who quilt and I'm in awe of the time and concentration and work that goes into one such as yours. Beautiful job!


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Gorgeous. Well done


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a beautifully done quilt. I love that pattern, but never got around to doing it. Good job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful, my mother always wanted to make one. Brings tears thank you for sharing


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

Ohh... what a treasure. Gorgeous!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous! What a lot of work.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a beautiful accomplishment!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely quilt and pillow :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazing work of art.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Very, very nice! Lots of work!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow! What a work of Art.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning! You are truly an artist! So much work. And so neat. Congratulations #


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

absolutely beautiful quilt, lovely design


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful work ! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

Your quilt and pillow are beautiful. I know how much work there is to making this quilt so you are to be admired. I gave up by making a pin cushion out of my attempt.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's beautiful


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Words fail me, that is so beautiful.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful,


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Well done , it's a real beauty. Looks like a lot of work has gone into it. &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

So much work. It is beautiful.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

What a treasure. Beautiful workmanship. I used to quilt before arthritis got the better of me. I miss it.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Beautiful work. I made a pillow in that type of pattern. Still have it. Quite time consuming. Can't imagine the time you spent creating that spread. Gorgeous.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Awesome just awesome.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely lovely, well done.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Breathtaking. You have created a lovely heirloom.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love the soft colors.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I can appreciate all the time and effort you put into this. 
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Such a rainbow of color, just stunning!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Stupendous!!!!!!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, this is beautiful! And the pillow, also. One needs a lot of the same fabric. Can you remember how much you bought of the white and what brand. I have tried one or two squares with Kona and I thought it was too heavy. Thanks for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just Beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

You should be proud! It is beautiful!!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is stunningly beautiful


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

You've done a beautiful job on this quilt. Great job!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautifully done. I do love the cathedral window pattern.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, well done


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

So gorgeous!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

To be treasured for a long time.


----------



## NYknitwit (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful work. My Mother made a Cathedral Window spread. Hers was done entirely by hand. She won a blue ribbon with it at a quilt show although technically it's not a quilt as there is no batting. She recently passed away at 90 & i inherited all of her cut pieces as she had begun making pillows. The "quilt" stayed in the family.


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely. Always loved that pattern but have never tried it.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I love that Cathedral pattern.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I love the cathedral window look. They are a lot of work. I have finally gotten all the blocks of my quilt pieced. When I get them sewn together I will post picture. It is a log cabin. I know you are glad to have it completed. You did a great job.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I used white Muslin at 4.97 a yr. but if you get it at Hobby Lobby use their 40% off coupon. I did many many times stock piling the material. Their ended up been 24 yards of white muslin. 
Use the better grade theirs a cheaper one but its to gauzy you need the tighter weave.
And the colored material was all my scarps of stuff I already had. SO I WOULD DIFFERENTLY PLAN AHEAD A GOOD AMOUNT OF TIME FOR THIS PROJECT.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your very kind words, it took a long time and I'm glad its done. I do love it and I know it will be around a very long time.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

That is amazing! I love it.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

It's beautiful. I've made a little one so I know how much effort and material went into this big one. Well done.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

This is soooooo beautiful may I ask you where you got the machine pattern for this. I am just a self taught quilter and would love a challenge like this.

You must tap your self on the your back and must be very proud of yourself because this is one of a kind for your family.
Well done &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Truly beautiful.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful. Great work!!!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

A lot of work, but it turned out beautifully!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

This is absolutely beautiful! The pillow is the icing on the cake. I love the colors. You should feel very proud of yourself.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my. That is gorgeous. Fine detail.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow, that is absolutely stunning!! What an heirloom! &#128150;


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! It well worth the work, it is gorgeous. Well done


----------



## cduren (Nov 14, 2012)

Just Beautiful!!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Fantastic job, absolutely beautiful


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful; well done.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

OMG.It is absolutely beautiful. I've always liked that pattern. So labor intensive. You've done an amazing job.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations! This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a very beautiful quilt. I really admire people who quilt. I do not do anything on a machine. Sewing machines and me do not get along. When I sit in front of a sewing machine, the needle will break or the bobbin will jam or the thread will jam or the thread will run out or etc. etc. Soooo frustrating for me. I do not go anywhere near a sewing machine. Knitting or crocheting is so much easier. No small stitches that have to be ripped out. If there is a mistake, just unravel and continue on. I really like the colors in your quilt and think your work is fantastic.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Beautiful. That took a lot of dedication to finish, I am sure.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> 380 colored squares in the quilt. Its a double bed but the quilt is over sized queen.So I can turn it sideways and pull it up to cover the pillows and it will still hand down to show the skirt.Total of 4 months work, started last year but put it away till after the hallow days, been working on it now for 3 weeks solid, a few hours every day.
> Thanks for looking again.
> Back to knitting.


it is amazing.


----------



## Barbie213 (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful quilt


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Your work is beyond lovely !!!

What is the name of this pattern, please? :wink:  ;-)


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a treasure you have made. It turned out beautifully.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! I wish I knew how to quilt!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> I used white Muslin at 4.97 a yr. but if you get it at Hobby Lobby use their 40% off coupon. I did many many times stock piling the material. Their ended up been 24 yards of white muslin.
> Use the better grade theirs a cheaper one but its to gauzy you need the tighter weave.
> And the colored material was all my scarps of stuff I already had. SO I WOULD DIFFERENTLY PLAN AHEAD A GOOD AMOUNT OF TIME FOR THIS PROJECT.


Thanks! My Hobby Lobby is just 1.5 miles away.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Astounding and magnificent work.
I keep looking at it and it gets better with each look.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

This quilt is awesome. My heartiest congratulations on getting it finished and doing such a great job.
Blessings to you.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Very very nice!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

My husband's late grandma made one like this for us. I treasure it! And it's fun to see some of the fabric scraps she used that I had given her, from sewing things for my kids when they were small.
Your's is beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

You used any special foot on the machine.


----------

